# Sand stake still in sand @ Bald Eagle on Westwater



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

I had really hoped to never post in this forum, but shit happens.

Last Sunday (11/17), I untied my boat, stuffed my rope and pushed off, leaving my sand stake in the sand at Bald Eagle camp on Westwater. It is at the upriver end of the boat parking below the bushes and close to the river. It is a Downriver stake with an oval biner. I did notify the BLM office.

Of course beer for its return. I would like to get this back, but if not I guess it is my turn to contribute to someone's river booty. Stupidity has a price and this time it is $50.

If found reply here or send a PM. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tower Climber (Feb 27, 2019)

It is better to sacrifice to the River Booty or River Bottom Gawds via momentary forgetfulness or flatwater clumsiness than through ineptitude in action during the hot and heavy stuff. I hope you get your stake back.


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Giving this a bump in case some folks braved the inclement weather for a Thanksgiving adventure on Westwater. Still holding out hope for the sand stake's return.


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

With Westwater season kicking off I figure this is worth one final bump. Perhaps the stake spent a peaceful winter watching over the river, or not. If you are floating Westwater anytime soon, please coast over to the Bald Eagle camp and see if my lost sand stake is where I left it (up-river end of boat parking below the bushes). Thanks and happy boating this year.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Best way to get the old one back is go buy a new one.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

zbaird said:


> Best way to get the old one back is go buy a new one.


That's usually how I find my lost stuff....


----------



## Ever_Cat (Jan 20, 2009)

Yep I suspect that will be my approach as well.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

buying a new sand stake is how I ended up with a spare sand stake

on the other hand, putting up a big shade tarp on a sand bar it comes in handy.


----------

